
Awesome Unicode Code Points - Boldewyn
https://github.com/Codepoints/awesome-codepoints
======
joezydeco
#فͤ҈ͨͥ҉҉ͦ҈҉ͨ҈ͩ҉ͪ҈ͣͯͫ҉ͥͬͨ҈ͭ҉ͮ҈ͯ҉ͨ҈ͭͭͬ҉ͧͥ҈ͣ҉ͨ҉҉҈ͧͥ҉ͯ҈ͮͥ҉ͭ҈ͤ҈ͦ҈ͥ҉ͧ҈ͩͯ҉ͭ҈ͨ҉ͨͥ҉҉ͣ҉ͣͪ҉ͧ҈ͭ҉ͩ҈ͤ҉ͮ҈ͯͥ҈ͬ҈ͭ҈ͦ҈ͨͣ҉ͥ҈ͯ҉҉ͣͧ҈ͫ҉ͭ҈ͥͯͯ҉ͦ҈ͥ҉ͧ҉҈ͩ҉ͭ҈ͣͨ҉ͣͥ҈ͪ҉ͧ҈ͭᅠ'̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
ᅠᅠ'̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋̋
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ͥͦͧͣͤ ͦͧͣͤͥ ͧͣͤͥͦ ͣͤͥͦͧ ͤͥͦͧͣ ͥͦͧͣͤ ͦͧͣͤͥ ͧͣͤͥͦ ͣͤͥͦͧ ͤͥͦͧͣ ͥͦͧͣͤ ͦͧͣͤͥ ͧͣͤͥͦ
ͣͤͥͦͧ ͤͥͦͧͣ ͥͦͧͣͤ ͦͧͣͤͥ ͧͣͤͥͦ ͥͦͧͣͤ ͦͧͣͤͥ ͧͣͤͥͦ ͥͦͧͣͤ ͦͧͣͤͥ
▲▲▲̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏̏
Never heard of this.

------
FullyFunctional
All this complexity adds a many "great" ways to introduce security risk. Fx.
with U+202E you can present text that isn't what it appears and thus mislead
users, possibly making them take actions they wouldn't have otherwise. IMO,
Unicode is a project out of control.

